# 4630 Dies



## FNH4630 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a Ford New Holland 4630, mid 90's model that just dies for seemingly no reason.

I can "hot wire" the solenoid to the fuel and it runs like a top so I am thinking there is some sort of shut off or switch problem.

Any ideas?

Also, I have no owners manual and do not know what oil filter to use, how much oil for a change, nor what hydraulic fluid to use or how much.

Is there a manual available online or again, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

FNH4630 said:


> I have a Ford New Holland 4630, mid 90's model that just dies for seemingly no reason.
> 
> I can "hot wire" the solenoid to the fuel and it runs like a top so I am thinking there is some sort of shut off or switch problem.
> 
> ...


You can and should get an owners manual for your tractor. They are avaiable on ebay and other on line book stores used and from NH brand new. Do a google search.

A shop manual will be a bigger investment and they to are vaialble from various sellers as well as NH. Do google search.They will have the wiring dagrams that will help you trouble shoot your tractors fuel cutoff solenoid. The power to the fuel cutoff solenoid should be on when the key switch is in the start and run positions.

You can find the filters by going to the Wix filter web page and putting in the tractor model. Wix makes the filters for NAPA so if you drop the first number in the Wix part number, you'll have the NAPA part number.

Oil is most likely 15W40 ( 7 qts with filter if it's a 201 cu in three banger) and hydraulic fluid is most likely UTF which meets the Ford M2C-134C spec.


----------



## FNH4630 (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent info. Thanks


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

if it not too late to help...should be awire going to top of injector..unplug it then take and unscrew the solenoid you can replace it for less than $50....or just take the spring out and then take and put the old solenoid back on....


----------

